# Ian's 2018 lawn care journal



## ilitchfield (May 16, 2018)

Ok so I'm attempting to level and make my yard a little bit nicer this season. What I've figured out is that 3000 lbs of sand wasn't enough to level the whole front yard the way I wanted but, it was a good start.

Scalped

After everything

In progress 

In progress

I watered heavily yesterday the lawn has already been fertilized. Hopefully in the next few days or more it will look much better then it did.


----------



## OttarLM (May 2, 2018)

This looks great. I see that your neighborhood have a lot of great lawn. Definitely a good environment for some friendly rivalry in the lawn game. :thumbup:


----------



## ilitchfield (May 16, 2018)

Yeah there is some healthy competition in this neighborhood.
This morning 3rd day after light leveling with sand.


----------



## ilitchfield (May 16, 2018)

About a 2 weeks after leveling and my first cut with a push reel mower (calves were on fire). Cut at 1.5 inches. Watering .5 inches every other day.


----------



## Colonel K0rn (Jul 4, 2017)

But you can't deny how good that reel cut looks, can you?


----------

